# FTP verses LT question



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

I like to do my intervals at just below LT and later in my build part just above.

Using ftp, will I be able to do the same or will it vary in my heart rate?


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

2ndPlace said:


> I like to do my intervals at just below LT and later in my build part just above.
> 
> Using ftp, will I be able to do the same or will it vary in my heart rate?


Constant heart rate -> power will drop over set period of time.
Constant power -> hear rate will raise over set period of time.

It's not like this for all, but I would say that this is fairly safe generalization. If you train by power and do steady state training, then don't even look at your HR. Your HR will start slow and might get to your desired level only after 5-10mins and last 5-10mins it might be quite a bit above.


----------

